# Tractor Show Video



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Got a lousy video on YouTube without editing, but at least I learned that I can still upload to YouTube (Windows Live Movie Maker no longer works for me).

People from around the nation attended the Gathering of the Orange 2017 - even had a man from Australia visit for a spell. When I asked him what brought him to the U.S. he said, "This" as he pointed to the ground, "The Gathering of the Orange." Sorry, no orange here.





A few more pics from this weekend. The pic of the steel wheeled Allis is that of an associate, Gavin Lam, on the dead weight pull. The other pic is that of one of the exhibits on the move with our exhibit in the background. Sure got a lot attention while I prepared my favorite venison back straps right there. You can see the red box - that's the old propane stove - and my cast iron skillet on top of it. No fair food for me.

Made the event more special, as my pal was released from jail and made it to the show. That's him in the white socks and shorts with MT right of him.

Great event. Once in a lifetime. The highest number I saw on a tractor was over 1800 but I wasn't looking. I'd guess we had some 2,000 exhibits.

I learned that I was able to drive my old '66 International truck right into the showgrounds, which made it real easy to get in and out. It actually became an exhibit, although I never registered it. Did a fine job hauling the Allis. I learned the total weight of the tractor with the plow from on-site scales: 2850 pounds. Good to know.

Now, back to the real world.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Cool stuff thanks for sharing she looks great glen


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

So cool, thanks for taking us along on your adventure, not much shifting going on during your cruise, must be speed restrictions in force on site.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No need for speed when atop a rolling show. There is a speed limit of 5 mph. Don't want to be bouncing around with that cantilevered weight up front. When I'm plowing snow with it, I'll wick it up to roll the white stuff out of the way.

Came real close to selling it on Friday to a collector with some 16 tractors. That would have spoiled things, though. Would have had to go home to get another one.

Funniest thing. Some guy came on a beeline straight toward our exhibit and pointed at my vintage "7 Up" steel cooler, which was stocked full and for our personal use. Said, "Is that your cooler?'' Then he sniffed around, checked the latches, etc. and said, "How much you gotta get for that?"

"Thought you'd know" said I. Off he went. Doofass.

Just like the tractor: If there's not a "For Sale" sign on it, you'd better dig deep in those jeans and check all the pockets.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Glen, looks like it was a great time!


----------

